# Panasonic wifi set up issue



## Riley75 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've just purchased a WiFi dongle for my viera tv.  It intermittently advises me that home network found, unable to acquire IP address - I hit the retry and it eventually goes through the connection test screen and all boxes have a yellow tick.  I then confirm and every time it says: communication with the server failed. (005) After a while, please try again.

Can anyone advise a non techy !

Thanks


----------



## J Riff (Jun 27, 2013)

005 = no gateway error
possibles:
router too far away, or u have a wireless adaptor instead of a router
router is a G and it wants an N or vice versa
right channel on TV
updated drivers from Panasonic
more specs would help trak it down
make sure 'allow video streaming' is ticked in Windows Media centre, if you r using it.
security settings on router?


----------



## mosaix (Jun 27, 2013)

Does it definitely connect to your network rather than, say, next doors? I don't know how these TV wifi dongles work but I take it your router login is password protected? Have you you configured your dongle with the password?


----------

